
Horrible color banding on certain low-end Lenovo laptops. Fix? Tilt the screen - rplnt
https://support.lenovo.com/documents/SF15-I0012
======
rplnt
Example Lenovo Z50-75 with HD display:

[https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-P-Y-and-Z-
series/Z50-75-...](https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-P-Y-and-Z-
series/Z50-75-Gradient-colors-color-banding-dark-dim-display-
Faulty/m-p/1839225)

Completely unusable for anything beyond Excel. I don't see how it is different
from selling laptop with B&W display. By their own description it's an
"multimedia" notebook. They also have fake product images with proper color
gradients :)

